# Neues Handy bis 400 Euro



## Aldrearic (12. März 2015)

Hallo Leute

Ich nutze bisher ein Huawei Ascend P2 ~1 Jahr alt. Das gibt so langsam den Geist auf. Internetverbindung nur spärlich, trotz vollem Empfang, es ruckelt teilweise recht strk, hängt auch öfters und Neustarts bringen nicht viel. Akku auch so ziemlich am Ende, nach einem Tag ohne grosse Nutzung 40-50% Rest-Akku. 

Ansprüche habe ich wenig. Es muss nicht das schnellste sein. Games spiele ich nicht. Primär zum Musik hören über Kopfhörer. Beyer,Sennheiser und demnächst auch AKG. Ab und zu ein wenig im Internet was suchen, über Whats App schreiben etc. also nichts anspruchvolles.
- Akku austauschbar (Sekundär)
- Musik hören (Primär) ohne dass es schlecht klingt.
- Micro SD Karten Slot (sollte schon sein)
 ein wenig Robust sollte es auch sein.

Ich lese mir auch öfters Testberichte durch, meistens Inside-Handy de.  Derzeitige Favoriten sind LG G2/G3, HTC One M8 und Nexus 5, wobei das kein Micro SD Kartenslot hat. Das G2 auch nicht. Sony Xperia wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt, wenn es auch gut funktioniert. Auf eine gute Kamera bin ich nicht wirklich angewiesen. Keine Top Fotos, aber akzeptabel. 

Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr als 400 Euro dafür ausgeben, weniger ist auch ok, aber das ist die Schmerzgrenze. Ich bin nicht bereit 500 oder 700 Euro für son Teil zum Fenster rauszuwerfen. 

Offen für alle Hersteller bin ich eigentlich. Eigentlich,  da mir Apple zu teuer ist und die Preis/Leistung nicht stimmt. Meine Schwester hatte mehrere und die gingen beim normalen alltäglichen Gebrauch kaputt. (nicht auf den Boden fallen) Hardware Schäden u.a.  
Samsung wollte ich auch meiden, Verbindung per USB zum PC ist misserabel mit Kies. Samsungs gingen mir auch schnell mit Hardware Schäden defekt.

Gibt es noch andere Handys, die ihr mir empfehlen könnt, nebst meinen Favoriten? Oder sollte ich auf eines von diesen zugreifen?

Danke für Beratung

(Sorry für den langen text)

In nem Shop wurde mir das Huawei Honor 6 empfohlen. Aber laut Test scheint dies langsam zu sein, das fällt schon mal weg.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. März 2015)

Wie wäre es mit dem Xperia z3 compact

Sony Xperia Z3 Compact schwarz

PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware+

mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. März 2015)

Wenn es Musik sein soll, würde ich die Xperia Reihe nehmen. Vorzugsweise das Z2/3 und ihre Compact Versionen. Die kannst du auch per SD-Slot erweitern, weiterer Fav von mir wäre das LG2/3. 

Ich persönlich nutze das Nexus 5 und bin mit dem Smartphone echt zufrieden, aber der Akku kann bei grösserer Belastung in die Knie gehen, da ist die Xperia Reihe sehr gut. Auch Negativ ist der nicht erweiterte Slot, wo es nötig ist die 32Gb Version zu holen, da meine Musiksammlung fast nur aus Flac Dateien besteht, aber mit 420€ ist es doch zu teuer. Als echte Alternativen zu den bekannten Marken kannst du dir noch Huawei und Xiaomi anschauen.

Huawei - Huawei Ascend P7 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Xiamoi - Xiaomi MI-3 64GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Aldrearic (12. März 2015)

Danke für die bisherigen Vorschläge & Schnelle Antworten.
Ich hab mir die chinesischen Herstller, wie sie auch alle heissen auch schon angeschaut. Das Ding ist, es ist kaum bekannt, wie hoch die Serienstreuung ist. Ein Gerät läuft super, ein anderes Gerät desselben Typs läuft schlecht. Das Xiaomi Mi 3 oder Xperia Z3 Compact wären etwas. Vom Ascend P7 bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Kinguin (12. März 2015)

Kann das Z3 compact ebenso empfehlen (hält sogar sehr lange),ob es jetzt aber gleich ein 400€ Handy sein muss bei den Anforderungen ? Musst du wissen.^^
Hast du auch noch einen speziellen Wunsch bei der Zollgröße?


----------



## Tiz92 (12. März 2015)

One plus One?

Kannst jetzt jeden Dienstag kaufen. Mehr Smarthphone fürs Geld kriegt man nicht. 64 GB Variante nicht mal 300 €.

5,5 Zoll, Snapdragon 801, 3 GB Ram, Cyagoenmod ohne proprietären scheiß und top custom Rom support.


----------



## Aldrearic (12. März 2015)

Das One Plus One hab ich auch angeschaut. Haben sich doch viele über Probleme beklagt oder nicht? Sei es das Handy selber, was rumzickt, der Versand im Paket mit den beigelegten Dingen etc. 5.5 Zoll ist mir fast schon zu gross, passt kaum in die Hosentasche oder muss es fast zwei händig bedienen.
 5 ist ok. Ich brauch kein Tablet oder Phablet. Wie ist das dann mit nem Garantiefall beim One Plus One? Ist das überall gleich, oder müsste man da in der EU einen Wohnsitza haben. So viel Geld will ich dann auch nicht für Nichts zum Fenster rauswerfen. Wenn das One Plus One ordentlich funktioniert und nur wenige reklamieren, wäre es eine Alternative.
Das Yotaphone 2 wäre geil, aber zu teuer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. März 2015)

Mit dem Fokus Musik, Akku, erweiterter SD Slot und 5-5,2" Zoll kommen nur die Xperia Z2, das Z3 Compact und das Xiaomi Mi 3 sehr gut an deine Anforderungen heran. 

Das One ist i.O aber ja, die mögliche Problematik hast du bereits angesprochen. Dazu musst du noch das passendes Hardcase und die Schutzfolie kaufen.


----------



## Aldrearic (13. März 2015)

Danke, ich werd die mir auch noch in Ruhe anschauen. Z2 und Z3 Compact stehn schon ganz vorne, neben dem G3.  Eigentlich müsste ich jetzt nicht mehr lange überlegen, welches davon ich nehmen soll. 
Zu 85% wird es das Z3 Compact.

5 oder 5.2 ist auch schon recht gross, aber gerade noch so bedienbar.


----------



## Darkseth (14. März 2015)

Ich würde in den nächsten Wochen das HTC One m8 im Auge behalten. Zur Zeit zwar etwas über dem Budget, aber sobald der Nachfolger da ist, dürfte es unter 400€ fallen.

Speziell was Sound angeht, findet man zur Zeit kaum besseres. Die Ausgangsleistung über Klinke ist unerreicht, teilweise 3-5 mal mehr Leistung als andere Android-Smartphones. Jenachdem welche Kopfhörer es sind, würde man das durchaus merken.


----------



## wAi_PaYnE (14. März 2015)

Wie wäre es mit dem Honor 6, erfüllt eigentlich alle deine Vorrausetzungen. 
Besitze es selber, also wenn du fragen hast, frag!


----------



## Aldrearic (14. März 2015)

Ist es im Alltag genug schnell? Ruckler oder Hänger? Musikwiedergabe mit einem Kopfhörer? Bei meinem Ascend P2 fand ich die Wiedergabe per KH top, mit eingebautem LS hingegen nur ein naja 
Ich will nicht ne ewigkeit warten, bis etwas gestartet ist und Musik mit gutem Klang unterwegs zu hören ist mir auch wichtig. Wie lange besitzt du es schon? Meins weist nach rund einem Jahr schon einige Störungen auf. Ich muss meins auch täglich an die Steckdose hängen, der Akku war auch schon mal über Nacht wo ich es nicht angehängt hab auf 40%, im schlimmsten Fall auf 20% runter. Da ist mir ein guter Akku auch wichtig.

Das HTC One M8 habe ich auch im Auge, derzeit wirklich etwas teuer. Der Entscheid, entweder One M8 oder Z3 Compact. Da ist der Preis vom Z3 Compact attraktiver.

Edit: High End Sound brauche ich unterwegs nicht. Hauptsache kein/wenig rauschen, kein scherbeln o.A. Der Klang soll doch einigermassen Angenehm sein.


----------



## Dragon AMD (14. März 2015)

Das z3 Compact ist top. Mein Akku vom z3 hält mehrere Tage trotz Videos von YouTube schauen. Dank den geizen energieschoneinstellungen.


----------



## Aldrearic (14. März 2015)

Ok, ich habe das Z3 Compact in Weiss mit einem weissen Cover gerade bestellt. 

Danke an alle. Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## turbosnake (14. März 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Das One Plus One hab ich auch angeschaut. Haben sich doch viele über Probleme beklagt oder nicht? Sei es das Handy selber, was rumzickt, der Versand im Paket mit den beigelegten Dingen etc. 5.5 Zoll ist mir fast schon zu gross, passt kaum in die Hosentasche oder muss es fast zwei händig bedienen.


Es passt ohne Probleme in die Hosentasche. Die einzigen Probleme die ich habe sind das einige Apps sich Kommentarlos schließen.

Aber du hast dich ja schon anders entschieden.


----------



## Aldrearic (14. März 2015)

Vielleicht wird es in 1-2 Jahren ein One Plus One, wenn die ganzen Probleme behoben sind, die es ja bisher in die Schlagzeilen schafften.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. März 2015)

Viel spass mit dem z3c ich hab den Vorgänger seit einem Jahr und es ist immernoch geil.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. März 2015)

Gute Wahl Aldrearic, der Akku ist leistungsstark das du damit zwei Tage durchkommen kannst. Der integrierte DAC Chip ist auch ok. Optional hättest du auch den Fiio X1 nehmen können mit einem gebrauchten Smartphone. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Aldrearic (15. März 2015)

Der DA Chip in den meisten Smartphones ist Standard. Bei manchen etwas besser.
Ich hatte mit Playern für Unterwegs nie ein gutes Händchen, gingen mir alle immer kaputt  Selbst diese Ohr Stöpseln.
Ist der  Fiio X1 robust? Werde mir noch Tests durchlesen.  Ist der Klang besser als jener der Smartphones?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. März 2015)

Ja wenn die Kopfhörer mitspielen können. Du kannst bei headfi und headfonia dich rein lesen. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Aldrearic (15. März 2015)

Beyer und AKG sollten dies sicher können  
Ich schau mir den X1 X3 und X5 an. Preise sind schon ziemlich unterschiedlich und der X3 nicht breitgefächert erhältlich. Würde es sich lohne gleich den X3 oder den X5 zu holen? Oder macht den Klangunterschied dies nicht wett? 
Der X1 für den günstigen Preis da sage ich sicher nicht nein, jedoch erstmal das Handy abwarten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. März 2015)

Der X5 ist eher für Custom IEMs gedacht wie 1964 Ears, ACS, NOBLE Audio und weitere sehr unbekannt Marken für den Normalverbraucher. Denn diese gehen von 1k und aufwärts ergo zu teuer 

Der X1 ist ideal für den Sennheiser Ie80 und Audio Cardas EM5813. Die kannst du auch in Zürich beim Shop k55.ch vor Ort anhören. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Aldrearic (15. März 2015)

Die genannten sind Ohrstöpsel, was ich hasse  Dann also der X3? ODer reicht der X1 auch z.b. für DT990 o.a. ?

k55 ist allgemein zu teuer  Da spar ich bei anderen Shops mehr. Werd bald nach Basel zum KH hören. Sobald sie entsprechende KHs von AKG haben, werd ich da hin. 701 oder 702 wären meien Favoriten. Aber den K 812 interessiert mich auch.
Beyer Peak stört mich doch manchmal bei einigen Songs (Within Temptation).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. März 2015)

Dann solltest du auch noch die Philips Fidelio X1/X2 anhören, denn die Topdogs sind zu teuer (STAX, Audeze, Grado, HifiMan). Ohrstöpsel sind nicht gleich Ohrstöpsel geehrter Kollege  Die CIEMs benötigen einen Ohrspezialisten der deine Ohrabformung durch diverse Tests errechnet und kann diese perfekt auf dein Ohr anpassen. Klanglich weit über deinen AGKs und den Topdogs von STAX und co.


----------



## Aldrearic (15. März 2015)

NAD Viso HP50 will ich auch irgendwo Probe Hören. Dann ist das also viel zu teuer und ich mag Ohrstöpsel nicht. Fallen dauernd aus den Ohren und ich glaub nicht, dass bei so kleinen Dingern der Klang wirklich den eines AKG etc. übertrifft. Schon wegen Ohrstöpsel zum Ohrspezialisten. Lohnt sich irgendwie nicht so viel Geld auszugeben, wenn die doch nicht stabiler sind.
Ausserdem verschliessen Ohrstöpsel den Gehörgang und die DB sind höher, welche auf das Hörorgan einwirken. Kaputtmachen will ich meine Ohren doch nicht  Da schon lieber Kopfhörer. Hifiman wäre noch etwas, aber Grado und Stax sind dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. März 2015)

Äh du wirfst jetzt falsche Infos in den Raum. CIEMs werden von Musikern und in der Filmindustrie eingesetzt und werde dort hoch angerechnet. AKG ist da ein solider Hersteller für Normale Audiophile. Deine Sichtweite bezieht sich auf Inear Sets die nicht an dich angepasst sind (Universal). Schlussendlich muss man es selber hören um den Unterschied festzustellen. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Aldrearic (15. März 2015)

Ok dann entschuldige ich mich. Ich habe noch nie gute In Ear gehört, nirgends erhältlich oder überhaupt zum Probehören. Den Unterschied werde ich wohl so schnell nicht hören, wer dasfür Geld ausgeben will, soll das.
Ich möchte etwas festes & grosses auf dem Kopf haben und nicht soetwas kleines im Ohr. ber ich bestreite nicht, dass In Ears auch sehr gut klingen können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. März 2015)

Kein Problem. Ich wollte es bloss aufzeigen  Die NAD sind gut,  aber wie gesagt hör dir die unterschiedlichen KH an und vergiss nicht deine Musikstücke in Flac oder dergleichen mitzunehmen.


----------



## Aldrearic (16. März 2015)

Hab überlesen, dass ich eine Nano Sim brauch. Ich hab nur ne Micro Sim. Kann ich die selber zuschneiden, oder ist das zu heikel? Will mir die ja nicht schrotten. Sonst lass ichs mir morgen zuschneiden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. März 2015)

Kannst du dir selber zuschneiden, die Hauptplatine sollte einfach gerecht "gecutted" werden. Dafür reicht ein Youtube Video und ein ruhiges Händchen  Ansonsten ein neues für 40Chf.-


----------



## Aldrearic (17. März 2015)

Irgendwie hab ich jedesmal das Problem, dass mir bei einem Herstellerwechsel alles von der Simkarte gelöscht wird -.- Mühsames wiederherstellen der Nummern.

Das Handy sonst ist genial. Muss mich wieder an die andere Bedienung von Android gewöhnen. Der Akku ist stark. Immer noch rund 80% auch wenn ich viel Musik gehört hab. Ich lass ihn das erste mal jetzt komplett nach unten gehen, ehe ich ihn wieder auflade. 
Die Lautsprecher des Handys sind super und über Kopfhörer ist das gleich eine andere Welt, zu den vorherigen Handys. Kein Klirren, kein Rauschen/Verzerren auch bei hoher Lautstärke. Es klingt zwar nicht ganz so neutral, aber der Klang ist super für mich für unterwegs. 
Ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden sonst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (17. März 2015)

Ansonsten mal mit poweramp oder neutron deine Musik mit dem EQ einstellen. Was für Kopfhörer verwendest du denn jetzt?


----------



## Aldrearic (19. März 2015)

Beyer DT990 Pro 250 Ohm Version oder Sennheiser HD7.  Find beide Hörer gut. Beim DT990 muss ich mit dem EQ die Höhen nach unten setzen, gerade wenn ich Musik hör mit viel hohen Tönen. Gerade im Metal, klingt scheusslich 

Hab den Akku am Montag auf 100% geladen, jetzt hat er noch 34% und höre am Tag 2-3 Stunden Musik, sonst Standby. Ich finde es ein sehr gute Wert. Bei den vorherigen Handys war spätestens nach 2 Tagen schluss, beim Huawei Ascend P2 nach einem Tag.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (19. März 2015)

Das ist ein guter Wert, denn dein KH benötigt etwas durch die hohe Impedanz.


----------



## Aldrearic (19. März 2015)

Jop. Der DT990 zieht so im Schnitt 2-4 % beim neuen Handy in dieser Zeit. Beim alten Handy warens es gute 10% oder mehr. Der Sennheiser zog in 15-20 Minuten sicher 10%. Hab den jetzt aber noch nicht am neuen Handy auf längere Zeit getestet.
Vielleicht kommt ja demnächst ein AKG K 812 zur Sammlung hinzu.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (20. März 2015)

Tja was man mit Geld alles machen lässt  Ich warte auf den neuen HE1000 von Hifiman, da Auedze mir zu teuer ist.


----------



## D00msday (21. März 2015)

Du solltest dir neutrale Kopfhörer nehmen. Wenn du dir noch eine vernünftige Software-Audioengine draufmachst mit Equilizer und Pipapo, dann lad dir Viper4Android herunter. Damit kannst du selbst aus dem schlechtesten und billigsten Soundmatsch noch HiFi Musik zaubern - egal wie schlecht oder gut die Kopfhörer sind, wie kratzig der Sound ist oder es einfach als Verstärker nutzen, falls dein Kopfhörer zu leise ist.


----------



## Aldrearic (21. März 2015)

Der integrierte Chip vom Handy reicht aus um beim DT990 Pro auch auf hohen Lautstärken immer noch gut zu spielen. Mit dem EQ gleich ich den Beyer Peak halt einfach aus  Neutral sind die KH halt einfach nicht, deswegen will ich ja die AKG 701, 702 und 812 anschauen.

Ich finds praktisch mit dem EQ aufm Handy kann ich bei meinen LS den Bass ausschalten.


----------



## D00msday (21. März 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Der integrierte Chip vom Handy reicht aus um beim DT990 Pro auch auf hohen Lautstärken immer noch gut zu spielen. Mit dem EQ gleich ich den Beyer Peak halt einfach aus  Neutral sind die KH halt einfach nicht, deswegen will ich ja die AKG 701, 702 und 812 anschauen.
> 
> Ich finds praktisch mit dem EQ aufm Handy kann ich bei meinen LS den Bass ausschalten.



Du kannst dir die Kurve der DT990 Pro anschauen und dann den Equilizer vorübergehend selbst angleichen. Die Kurve findest du hier:
BeyerDynamic DT 990 Pro: Review


----------

